
Eliza Release Trailier [video] - dyukqu
http://www.zachtronics.com/eliza/
======
chupa-chups
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA)

Thanks for the downvote @dyukqu. You just re-post a golden piece of "AI"
history claiming it as your achievement, without giving credit.

Have my upvote for your submission.

~~~
dang
dyukqu didn't downvote you. No one can downvote direct replies to their posts
on HN.

Your comment breaks the site guidelines. Would you please review them and
follow the rules when posting here, and take the intended spirit of the site
to heart? We'd be grateful.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

